# 2007 Maxima- Signs of Ballast Going Bad?



## mchariko (Mar 6, 2018)

Recently, I have notice every now and then my driver's side low beam out when I first start my car. If I turned the headlight switch on/off several times the light turns on. This doesn't happen every time I start my car, sometimes the light comes on with no problem. On occasion, while driving, the light will flicker, but stays on. Is this most likely a sign of the ballast going bad. I have read numerous post about lights going out and not coming back on, but can't seem to find one with my scenario. Thanks for the help.


----------

